# Looking for a job



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm an Auburn University grad of 2010 with a degree in Business Administration. I have been working for over a year outside of Baton Rouge at a sugar mill engaging in fields from finance and logistical management to engineering with steam turbines and some chemical applications. 

I grew up in Gulf Breeze and will be moving back shortly to scout out a better occupation, or possibly go back to school. Any suggestions regarding a potential job would be greatly appreciated. 

-Doug


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The job market is not great here either. Financial expert Suzy Orman had a show on PBS a few weeks ago and she recommended getting any job before going back to school. The debt that you will increase if you take out student loans will get you further in a hole to have to dig your way out. If money isn't a problem then I would go back to school and enjoy being there.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're coming back here, unless you have connections, be ready for salary shock. To many *qualified* folks want to live here and not enough jobs. I may end up leaving myself. My choices seem to be to squeak out 40k here or leave and make six figures elsewhere. Sounds like an easy decision, but like I said there are a lot of qualified folks who will accept less to stay here. Check out EmployFlorida.com and you will see what I mean, it's a real eye opener... Good luck no matter what you decide.


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can second everything everyone has said.

I am currently looking for employment. 

I graduated with a Master's of Science in the Spring with a specialization in Federal Contracting/Acquisitions (Federal Contracting/Business Classes). 3.85 GPA. I have had really poor luck, but am lucky to have familial support in this area.

I honestly would be happy working for someone's business here in town as a "do it all," trying to build business acumen and networking. 

It sound's like you have some good experience Doug. I would recommend looking elsewhere, as well. Pensacola is really going to be a "it's not the grades you make, it's the hands you shake" kinda place, especially in this economy.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

cag17 said:


> I can second everything everyone has said.
> 
> I am currently looking for employment.
> 
> ...


To make things worse, due to budget cuts, the Air Force one of the largest Government employers in the area has frozen all hiring. Additionally, you have a large number of out of work NASA employees looking for jobs. On top of that, due to all the veterans in the area, they will have preference over a recent college grad. This makes it next to impossible for a recent college grad to get a Government job in this area.

My advise is to be mobile and take work wherever its available. Good luck on the job hunt


----------



## swenderlicks (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you ever thought about working for the railroad? CSX is a great company to work for if you are, they have many different opportunities all the way from the bottom to the top. You would be working for a union and the best thing is that there is retirement and health care in the end. I have been working for them for almost a year now and its the best job ive ever had. Also, there located all over too so if you ever want to relocate its not that hard.


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

I hate to say this but I am glad to hear that I am not the only one struggling to find a good job. I graduated from FSU with dual Bachelor degrees and have still yet to find anything. Best of luck to any and everyone. 

Look on USAJOBS.COM its all government and government contract positions.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. I graduated almost a year ago with a degree in Civil Engineering from Auburn, still can't find anything. I have had a few leads but nothing solid yet.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Never thought it would take me nearly two years and counting to find a job. I will say that Aerotek is hiring for mortgage processors. Starting pay is somewhere between $15 and $17 per hour if anyone is interested. I know they are working 50 hour weeks now and may be going to 60+ hour weeks. If anyone's interested, pm me and I'll give you the recruiter's name.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

swenderlicks said:


> Have you ever thought about working for the railroad? CSX is a great company to work for if you are, they have many different opportunities all the way from the bottom to the top. You would be working for a union and the best thing is that there is retirement and health care in the end. I have been working for them for almost a year now and its the best job ive ever had. Also, there located all over too so if you ever want to relocate its not that hard.


Want to do an employee referral...?


----------

